# My "Cozy" HT....



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Still a work in progress. Sold my DV10 months ago & looking at Vizio 42"LCD , among others. Just waiting for Black Fridayraying:

These shots were taking right after moving stuff into this room. Things a bit more tidy now & slowly working on acoustics. A few panels & corner traps in the works.

Also planning on new AVR & sub....

AV123 XLS across the front, Paradigm Titan (V1) rears, cheap old Sony sub. OLDER Pioneer 5.1 AVR, Samsung 27" :gah: CRT....

Will not be wall mounting new flat panel, but building new stand...a few different designs in the works...

This room is tight, errrr...I mean Cozy.....11x11x8 SPL can get outta hand in here really fast. And as much as this is a square room of death (acoustics wise) it doesn't sound bad at all. I've had more than 1 "Maxell Moment" when home alone & pushing things beyond normal listening level:jiggy:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely a nice little cozy setup there Phill... :T

How have you liked the Vizio?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sure does look cozy. What do you have planned for an AVR and sub?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you budget for a new sub, add an extra $150 for a BFD EQ setup. Especially in a sqaure room, you'll be very happy bringing down some of those peaks. It's not a perfect solution, but for $150, it has tremendous bang for the buck.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't have the Vizio _yet_

Looking at HK AVR147 or Denon 1707 or Onkyo 505 - just don't need more than what any of these offer & $$ rules.....

Either X Sub, HSU STF 2, or soon to be released X Plosive... looking at BFD down the line, but not in $$ right now - would also need soundcard for my laptop....

Will spring for Oppo most likely too once I get big screen....


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Latest "upgrades"*

Still saving for a new TV....timing/budget - shoulda gotten one w/ all the sales, but other things dictated spending at the time.
Picked up HK AVR240 (190 shipped) & JBL Balcony (52 shipped) from Harmon/Ebay.
Still using Sony SA-WM40 sub, but just polyfilled. Hope to get XS & Xplossive once they are available....
But, loving what I got for now. Always some tidying up & tweaking to do!


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that for the $$ you'll spend on the Vizio you could get a PJ & Screen, IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gmawx2 said:


> Nice !


Thanks...but check out these upgrades ("newer" thread) :

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/13252-been-while.html


----------

